# Gorilla Flex!



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

2 Sundown SA-12's
1 Sundown SAZ-1500D @ 1 ohm
4cu.ft. @ 30Hz, port/subs rear firing


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

lol, soon the paint will start flaking off....


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope not


----------



## 4Nine (Dec 22, 2008)

Any deadner in there?....


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

4Nine said:


> Any deadner in there?....


Lots! I have 2 layers there in the quarter panels


----------



## brian9151 (Jun 12, 2010)

interesting


----------



## ginod (Dec 19, 2009)

look like king kong man its real beast///OMG


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

ginod said:


> look like king kong man its real beast///OMG


I've seen alot crazier flex than mine, but I think mine's pretty good too


----------



## ginod (Dec 19, 2009)

SQ Monte said:


> I've seen alot crazier flex than mine, but I think mine's pretty good too



sory dude but which subs are ?


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

ginod said:


> sory dude but which subs are ?


Sundown Audio SA-12's


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Tupperware cars FTW!


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

PorkCereal said:


> Tupperware cars FTW!


Yeah buddy


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

wow, glad my 88 is built more sturdy then the new ones! very nice bro.


----------



## audioinfo (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd be scaird of panel welds coming apart. Pretty mean! Heard nothing but good things about those subs. They kinda remind me of the old school Ground zero subs. Good ****!


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I don't play it that loud very often so it's not a concern. But these subs are definitely underrated and overbuilt!


----------

